# 1981 manual dasher diesel



## rabbithopper123 (Sep 27, 2020)

Alright I got a good question for y’all. So I just bought this car and finally got the engine running right but it wouldn’t shift. Get underneath the car and it seems the support bar (this is what it’s called in my Bentley) is disconnected from the shifter linkage. I temporarily wrapped wire around it since nothing would keep it from popping off the shifter linkage, so now will go into all gears except reverse. It has a bolt above it that is supposed to hold it in place, i’m guessing, but is failing to do its job whenever I shift. I’m not sure if there’s a bushing I can buy but pointers would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## 32B (Aug 29, 2019)

rabbithopper123 said:


> Alright I got a good question for y’all. So I just bought this car and finally got the engine running right but it wouldn’t shift. Get underneath the car and it seems the support bar (this is what it’s called in my Bentley) is disconnected from the shifter linkage. I temporarily wrapped wire around it since nothing would keep it from popping off the shifter linkage, so now will go into all gears except reverse. It has a bolt above it that is supposed to hold it in place, i’m guessing, but is failing to do its job whenever I shift. I’m not sure if there’s a bushing I can buy but pointers would be greatly appreciated.


Maybe this can help?


----------



## Rufedog (Aug 18, 2021)

rabbithopper123 said:


> Alright I got a good question for y’all. So I just bought this car and finally got the engine running right but it wouldn’t shift. Get underneath the car and it seems the support bar (this is what it’s called in my Bentley) is disconnected from the shifter linkage. I temporarily wrapped wire around it since nothing would keep it from popping off the shifter linkage, so now will go into all gears except reverse. It has a bolt above it that is supposed to hold it in place, i’m guessing, but is failing to do its job whenever I shift. I’m not sure if there’s a bushing I can buy but pointers would be greatly appreciated.


If you haven't already fixed the issue I used a washer bigger around than the opening on top of mine when i was having the same issue so far so good just don't tighten the bolt up too much it'll make it hard to go into 2nd and 4th


----------



## B1-16V (Aug 5, 2002)

32B said:


> Maybe this can help?


I have no idea what car that's from, but it's certainly not a B1. Maybe you meant to post a different picture?


----------



## B1-16V (Aug 5, 2002)

rabbithopper123 said:


> Alright I got a good question for y’all. So I just bought this car and finally got the engine running right but it wouldn’t shift. Get underneath the car and it seems the support bar (this is what it’s called in my Bentley) is disconnected from the shifter linkage. I temporarily wrapped wire around it since nothing would keep it from popping off the shifter linkage, so now will go into all gears except reverse. It has a bolt above it that is supposed to hold it in place, i’m guessing, but is failing to do its job whenever I shift. I’m not sure if there’s a bushing I can buy but pointers would be greatly appreciated.


I don't claim to be the words expert on the B1, but I know them pretty well. I have no idea what exactly you are talking about. A picture is worth a thousand words. Can you get a picture posted, or at least find something on line that shows the issue?


----------



## gearheadgreg (Jun 3, 2021)

You can make your own pretty easily, with simple tools. I made one and a short shift setup years ago. I'll look for the pics.


----------



## gearheadgreg (Jun 3, 2021)




----------



## 32B (Aug 29, 2019)

Could you use rtv to fill up play that has developed in those bushing over time. Using oil on the metal parts so it doesnt stick?


----------



## 32B (Aug 29, 2019)

B1-16V said:


> I have no idea what car that's from, but it's certainly not a B1. Maybe you meant to post a different picture?


Yeah, I posted a 5 cyl audi 4000 picture somehow


----------

